# ATB's w/ Raspberry Jam



## MNholla (Mar 14, 2020)

Smoked these up earlier and the sweetness of the jam was a real winner.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 14, 2020)

Love me some good ABTs! Is the jam inside them? Ive served them up before with a raspberry sauce to dip in. Nice job on those!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks good .


----------



## MNholla (Mar 15, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Love me some good ABTs! Is the jam inside them? Ive served them up before with a raspberry sauce to dip in. Nice job on those!


Yes, I spread the jam over the cream cheese after I spread it inside the jalapenos


----------



## kawboy (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks good! I'll mix sugar free apricot preserves with my cream cheese. May have to try some raspberry.


----------

